# Versions Problem



## Xaida (13. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe ein Problem mit den Versionen. 

Ich habe BLASC so eingestellt das es immer automatisch eine Versionskontrolle macht. Dies macht BLASC dann auch und sagt das ich 0.5.0.57 verwende das aber 0.5.0.58 auf eurem Server verfügbar sei.

Dann klicke ich auf "JA" und dann lädt es kurz herunter. Aber dann startet es die "BLASC 0.5.0.57 Installation" und nicht 0.5.0.58.

Also wird dann wieder 0.5.0.57 installiert und nicht 0.5.0.58......

Was mache ich falsch??

Ich bekomme einfach nicht die neuste Version auf meinen Computer.

Ich hoffe es kann jemand helfen.

Xaida


----------



## Eboreg (13. März 2005)

Du musst BLASC einmal aus dem WoW Ordner direkt starten nicht über den Desktop Link. 

c:\Programme\World of Warcraft\BLASC\BLASC.exe

Dann updatet und installiert die neuste Version korrekt. Danach kannste wieder ganz normal über den Desktop Link starten.


Hoffe geholfen zu haben....!


----------



## Xaida (13. März 2005)

Es bringt leider nicht's es lädt zwar das Update und fragt dann ob ich es nun installieren will aber dann kommt einfach das Setup für 0.5.0.57 und nicht für 0.5.0.58........

Bitte um weitere Antworten.....

Kann vielleicht jemand einen direkten Link posten um 0.5.0.58 zu downloaden?

Xaida


----------



## Asphalaen (13. März 2005)

Das Problem hatte ich auch:

Es liegt evtl. daran, dass in dem Ordner, in den du die neue Blasc_Setup.exe reingeladen hast, auch noch die alte Version ( 0.5.0.57 ) liegt.

Versuch's, dass du die Datei auf den Desktop ziehst, und dann von dort aus installierst ( ohne Auto-Updater ) .

Asphalaen


----------



## Xaida (13. März 2005)

Es klappt nicht, entweder ich mach was falsch oder es geht wirklich nicht.....

Es ladet immer wieder 0.5.0.57

Grad ne Nobfrage: Wie leere ich den I-net Cache?

Xaida


----------



## Leftaf (13. März 2005)

Ok, der chache war es bei mir!

Internet Explorer 

Extras
internetoptionen
allgemein
temp...int.dateiein löschen
mittlerer button löschen

have fun

/leftaf


----------



## Xaida (13. März 2005)

Ok bei mir war es auch das Problem mit dem Cache.

Vielen Dank.

Xaida


----------

